# Words of wisdom disguised as a rant from an angry woman in NJ. Worth a read.



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

Letter from one "Angry Woman." 
Written by a housewife from New Jersey.



"Are we fighting a war on terror or aren't we?" 

"Was it or was it not started by Islamic people who brought their Jihad to our shores on September 11, 2001?"



"They were people from all over the world, mostly Americans, ALL brutally murdered that day, in downtown Manhattan, across the Potomac from our nation's capitol and in a field in Pennsylvania!"

"Did nearly three thousand men, women and children die a horrible burning or crushing death that day, or didn't they?"

"And I'm supposed to care that a copy of the Koran was 'desecrated' when an overworked American soldier kicked it or got it wet?" 

"I don't care, I don't care at all!"

"I'll start caring when Osama bin Laden turns himself in and repents for incinerating all those innocent people on 9/11."

"I'll care about the Koran when the fanatics in the Middle East start caring about the Holy Bible, the mere possession of which is a crime in Saudi Arabia."

"I'll care when these thugs tell the world they are sorry for hacking off Nick Berg's head while Berg screamed through his gurgling slashed throat."

"I'll care when the cowardly so-called 'insurgents' in Iraq come out and fight like men instead of dis-respecting their own religion by hiding in mosques."

"I'll care when the mindless zealots who blow themselves up in search of nirvana care about the innocent children within range of their suicide bombs."

"I'll care when the American media stops pretending that their First Amendment liberties are somehow derived from international law instead of the United States Constitution's Bill of Rights."



"In the meantime, when I hear a story about a brave marine roughing up an Iraqi terrorist to obtain information, know this; I don't care!"

"When I see a fuzzy photo of a pile of naked Iraqi prisoners who have been humiliated in what amounts to a college-hazing incident, rest assured; I don't care!"

"When I see a wounded terrorist get shot in the head when he is told not to move because he might be booby-trapped, you can take it to the bank; I don't care!"

"When I hear that a prisoner, who was issued a Koran and a prayer mat and fed 'special' food (that is paid for by my tax dollars) is complaining that his holy book is being 'mishandled." "You can absolutely believe in your heart of hearts; I don't care!"

"And, by the way, I've noticed that sometimes it's spelled "Koran" and other times "Quran." Well, Jimmy Crack Corn and-you guessed it-I don't care!!

"If you agree with this viewpoint, pass this on to all your E-mail friends. Sooner or later, it'll get to the people responsible for this ridiculous behavior!"

"If you don't agree, then by all means hit the delete button. Should you choose the latter, then please don't complain when more atrocities committed by radical Muslims happen here in our great Country!" 



And may I add a quote from Ronald Reagan-

"Some people spend an entire lifetime wondering if they made a difference in the world, the Marines don't have that problem!"



I have another quote that I would like to add;

"If we ever forget that we are One Nation Under God, then we will be a nation gone under!" Also by Ronald Reagan!



One last thought for the day;

"In case we find ourselves starting to believe all the Anti-American sentiment and negativity, we should remember Prime Minister Tony Blair's words during a recent interview. He was asked by one of his Parliament members why he believes so much in America , he said; "A simple way to take measure of a country, is to look at how many want in.. and how many want out!"



"The only 2 defining forces that have ever offered to die for you are; Jesus Christ the American GI."

"One died for your soul, the other died for your freedom!"



PASS THIS ON SINCE MANY SEEM TO HAVE FORGETEN BOTH OF THEM. 

AMEN!


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

This sounds suspiciously like a another thread that some one posted, he copied it from somewhere i'll try to find it to compare. Where did you find this one lesbride was it in the paper or something?


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

nope, email...sent to me by my youngest sons Marine Grandpa.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

I think its probably the same writer just changed a few things well whatever its still true shoot em all


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Les bride go check out ask me if i care posted by matt in politics it does look very similar.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2008)

"The only 2 defining forces that have ever offered to die for you are; Jesus Christ the American GI."

"One died for your soul, the other died for your freedom!"

Directed solely at the Americans, I hope. Since the world has had countless of nationalities die for the freedoms of others.


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

maybe its a Marine, thing. I just thought it has good points.


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

yuppers, PLan D. I'ma thinking that, too..


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Damn religious zealots thats all im gonna say


----------



## plan_D (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a good post nevertheless. Except...still that U.S Marine thing would really be - any military doesn't have to worry about whether they made a difference. I like to think my father, grandfather, great uncle and great-grandfather all served this country and made a difference.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

plan_D said:


> It's a good post nevertheless. Except...still that U.S Marine thing would really be - any military doesn't have to worry about whether they made a difference. I like to think my father, grandfather, great uncle and great-grandfather all served this country and made a difference.



They did plan D and i am very grateful for them


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

Ya know..My question to all of our canidates is WHICH ONE OF YOU IS GOING TO WORK ON THE VA SYSTEM. THINK about it. Our husbands, children go and defend us..WITH all they have. The ones that aren't killed(thank God) just injured, come back home. THEN WHAT?! The Veterans Administration is greatly underfunded. OUR guys are treated(if you can call it that) in the most deplorable enviroments..some of the wards even have sewage leaks, FFS. OR get entirely no help at ALL. 

With all of the government spending, what was the last bill Bush had passed 30billion??? To fund the war in Iraq..ok..well how about stop treating our men like f*cking pawns on a chess board and take care of our own??

AM I not seeing this correctly??? Seems pretty F*cked to me.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 10, 2008)

So true what they ask of our guys and get is truly amazing, what they give back is a sack of sh** Our people deserve much better treatment than "oh heres an aspirin" youll feel better in the morning.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 10, 2008)

I want to add one more....

"You can build a mosque in my country when we can build a church in Saudi Arabia"


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)

Thank you to whomever fixed the heading..


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 10, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> Thank you to whomever fixed the heading..


----------



## Becca (Jan 10, 2008)




----------

